# ANOTHER GREAT WEEK END



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Well I had a easy drive over Thursdsy morning. Met with John C. Helped Bob Star with the layout. Thursday evening Paul Burch and Mike and I Went Rial Faining. Sure had a nice time. 

Checked in Friday at the show and found everything going fine. No one needed my help so I went Galavanting around the Paul and Mike again. We went down to the Trolly Museum in Paris CA. Then up to Cahone? Pass to watch trains. 

When to King's for friday night supper. Spent some time in the Lobby of the hotel talking trains. 

Went to the show Saturday. Had a great time. Found a bargin on # 6 aristo switches, Got a cross over to match the switchs 

Bought a single container car and some tools. 

THEN IT HAPPENED Went to the Banquet sposored by USA TRAINS and got murdered. How ever the "HIT MEN" couldn't hit a cow with a snow shovel. some 3k rounds were fired and they missed. 

The show was so funny. Everyone in the room was included. They danced the played around. The cast even helped with the Raffel 

THIS HAS GOT TO BE THE BEST USA BANQUET I HAVE BEEN TO IN THE 9 YEARS I HAVE BEEN COMING TO THIS EVENT. Even the food was good. 

Sunday Jim Shut and I went over to the FAIR PLEX. ( Jim is so much fun to hang out with ) We got there early before they opened. 

Way before they opened. When Jim told the guy why we were there he let us in and we got to take all the pcitures we wanted. Then we sat for a while and watched them prepare for the Days operations. 

I left about 4 this morning and got home around 10:15. I trully had a great time. 

Saddly another event is under out belt. 

Looking forward to Marty's


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 06/09/2008 12:03 PM 
THEN IT HAPPENED Went to the Banquet sposored by USA TRAINS and got murdered. How ever the "HIT MEN" couldn't hit a cow with a snow shovel. some 3k rounds were fired and they missed. 
The show was so funny. Everyone in the room was included. They danced the played around. The cast even helped with the Raffel 
THIS HAS GOT TO BE THE BEST USA BANQUET I HAVE BEEN TO IN THE 9 YEARS I HAVE BEEN COMING TO THIS EVENT. Even the food was good. 


Here's the link to images of the show and JJ's "tramatic night." 


*The "Don" Jablonski Night*


----------

